# Canned goat meat



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Will see if this works.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Please delete since I put this in the wrong forum.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Too Funny thanks for putting a smile on my face. 
Nancy


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Irresistable title, had to look. No disappointment for sure, what a cutie!


----------

